# Prüfung in Kleve



## Jenka20 (8. April 2014)

Hi, 

morgen habe ich meine Prüfung in Kleve und konnte mich aus Zeitgründen "nur" online schlau machen.

Meine Frage an die Boardies, die ihre Prüfung auch in Kleve abgelegt haben, ob ich im praktischen Teil nur zusammenstellen muss oder auch zusammenbauen muss.

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## Nüsser (9. April 2014)

*AW: Prüfung in Kleve*

Tach,

 zunächst mal meinen Respekt, dass Du Dich so zeitig für Deine Prüfung "schlau machst"! #6

 Zu Kleve konkret kann ich Dir nicht weiterhelfen, aber vielleicht beruhigt Dich folgende Auskunft etwas:

 Der wesentliche Unterschied zwischen Zusammenlegen und -bauen liegt ja wohl in den Knoten, die einzelnen Teile der Montagen bleiben ja dieselben. Knoten sind aber gem. der Prüfungsordnung nicht Gegenstand der Prüfung, da kann auch kein Prüfungsausschuss was dran drehen. Wenn Du Dich also außer Stande siehst, einen Clinchknoten o.ä. zu binden (was m.E. keine Hexerei ist und selbst von jetzt bis gleich noch kurz geübt werden kann), sollte selbst ein simpler "Haushaltsknoten" genügen, weil eben Knoten definitiv nicht geprüft werden.

 Diese Aussage gibt es z.B. auch von einer NRW-Fischereibehörde, bei der definitiv zusammengebaut werden muss.

 Ich hoffe, Dir damit zumindest etwas weitergeholfen zu haben und wünsche toi, toi, toi, für die Prüfung! Berichte mal!


----------



## Jenka20 (9. April 2014)

*AW: Prüfung in Kleve*

Hi,

schlau mache ich mich schon länger als mein Beitrag es vermuten lässt 

Knoten sind kein Problem.. Wollte nur wissen ob ich mich auf ein zusammenlegen oder zusammenbauen einstellen soll.

Gruß


----------



## Jenka20 (9. April 2014)

*AW: Prüfung in Kleve*

Bestanden..

War alles ganz entspannt, musste nur benennen was ich für die Montage brauche bzw. kurz mit der Hand deutlich machen. Also nichtmal zusammenlegen.


----------



## Nüsser (9. April 2014)

*AW: Prüfung in Kleve*

Super,

 dann mal Petri Heil! :m


----------

